# Why am I still feeling so awful when labs say I'm "normal"?



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi all. I'm new here. 
I am trying to figure out why I'm still feeling so crummy in spite of the fact that I'm "in range" on the lab work.

I can't remember the exact numbers right now, but I've done the math and my FT4 was at 19% of the range, while my FT3 was at 45% of the range. TSH, to be expected as I'm on 3 grains of desiccated Acella, was at .01.

I wake up every morning achy, like an old, stiff, tired person. Same when I stand from sitting- so achy in my joints and muscles. My carpal tunnel is coming back badly. I feel bummed inside, my heels are cracked and my toes are cracking on the underside, I am tired more often that not, slightly lightheaded feeling all day like my mind never fully wakes up, I lose my words and fumble over phrases, and am just well, generally feeling pretty poopy.

But is there really much room for improvement? I mean, would a slight increase in meds really help all that much, or rather, WHY am I feeling so awful when I'm still considered normal? It's frustrating.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> Hi all. I'm new here.
> I am trying to figure out why I'm still feeling so crummy in spite of the fact that I'm "in range" on the lab work.
> 
> I can't remember the exact numbers right now, but I've done the math and my FT4 was at 19% of the range, while my FT3 was at 45% of the range. TSH, to be expected as I'm on 3 grains of desiccated Acella, was at .05.
> ...


I think it would be beneficial if you would post your most recent lab results with the ranges. Different labs use different ranges so please include them.

Also, it could be the generic you are taking. Clearly the FT3 is not high enough. Most of us like it around 75% of the range.


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Here you are:

FT3 3.1 (2-4.4) 
FT4 .96 (.82-1.77)
TSH .01 
RT3 159 (90-350)
Vit D 61.8 (32-100)
B12 1000 (211-946)
Ferritin 46 (13-150)
Cholesterol 185
Folic Acid 19

I've been on Acella for 2.5 months, switched from Armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> Here you are:
> 
> FT3 3.1 (2-4.4)
> FT4 .96 (.82-1.77)
> ...


This is so great! I was going to ask if you had your ferritin checked!

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Your low ferritin could account for some of your symptoms which you will read in the link provided.

But, you could tolerate a higher dose of your thyroid replacement and really, I would consider Armour instead of the generic. If you switch to Armour, lower the dose a bit. Word to the wise.

Your FT3 would serve you better at about 75% of the range. FT4 is fine; it is expected to be lower when taking any form of T3 and should not be tampered with.

Thank you so much for going to the trouble to post those labs.


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> But, you could tolerate a higher dose of your thyroid replacement and really, I would consider Armour instead of the generic. If you switch to Armour, lower the dose a bit. Word to the wise.


I was on 3 grains of Armour and felt crappy then, too. So I asked to be switched to Acella because it's more similar to the old Armour. Apparently I couldn't tolerate the new cellulose filler as I wasn't getting much hormone out of it anymore (since the reformulation).



> Your FT3 would serve you better at about 75% of the range. FT4 is fine; it is expected to be lower when taking any form of T3 and should not be tampered with.


Okay, so if I take more Armour/Acella, then the FT3 will go up and the FT4 will go up also, but still be quite a bit lower? How do I know if I need a little Synthroid for more T4 or not?



> Thank you so much for going to the trouble to post those labs.


No, thank YOU for going to the trouble to help us all!

Ps....doc also ordered an adrenal saliva kit, so I'm waiting on those results as well.

I'm now taking, since getting the results, 18 mg of iron bisglycinate twice daily, with Vit C.


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Back to my original question, though....

Would being in range, but still hypo *for me* really cause all these symptoms? I feel like my TSH should have come back at 35!


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Great article! Thanks!

And Yikes! I just read that pregnant or nursing women (I'm the latter) need a maintenance dose of 35-100 mg. I'm only taking 36, and not to maintain but to restore.

Hmmm.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> I was on 3 grains of Armour and felt crappy then, too. So I asked to be switched to Acella because it's more similar to the old Armour. Apparently I couldn't tolerate the new cellulose filler as I wasn't getting much hormone out of it anymore (since the reformulation).
> 
> Okay, so if I take more Armour/Acella, then the FT3 will go up and the FT4 will go up also, but still be quite a bit lower? How do I know if I need a little Synthroid for more T4 or not?
> 
> ...


I find that the reformulated (filler) in Armour absorbs a lot quicker and faster. But each of us is so different in our response to things.

If you can get that ferritin up, you will get better results from your Acella or Armour. Low ferritin impedes the efficacy of these meds.

Also, if you were on 3 grains of Armour and the labs looked about the same, then probably generic (Acella) is not the problem.

Your FT4 may or may not rise w/increasing the med. Your active hormone is the FT3 so therefore, FT4 is not that much of a concern. You only need a little T4/FT4 for proper Deiodination peripherally for conversion to T3 which is your biologically active hormone. That is, if you are converting at all.

How long were you on the Armour? What is your history? Do you have a thyroid? Or not? Hashimoto's? Have you had a sonogram or ultra-sound?


----------

